# Tesco Daisy @ 10:1 For The Interior Plastics?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I have a Wilkinsons spray bottle with Tesco daisy mixed at 10:1 dilution ratio.

I spray the solution onto a clean microfibre and clean all the plastics in my wife's car (Vw Fox).

It does a really effective job!

Anyone else use it for this?

BTW I also use the same method as a pre-soak for removing dead flies off the cars. They just glide off! :thumb:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Am i right in thinking this is similar stuff to flash or am i on the wrong track?i use stardrops as my apc but i keep reading about daisy so any advice?:detailer:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

markc said:


> Am i right in thinking this is similar stuff to flash or am i on the wrong track?i use stardrops as my apc but i keep reading about daisy so any advice?:detailer:


Its not as harsh / strong as Flash, but I suppose yes on similar lines.

I picked it up off here and now swear by it.

:thumb:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

I think i will try it as well its cheap enough!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep its great stuff, really versatile


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Was dubious but bought some and used it on a black stain in the Minis door card (door card is red), and it did a great job where Autoglym shampoo didn't touch it. So very recommended, will only use the AG shampoo on carpets now (used half a bottle on a mini interior and carpets!!!!!)and its not cheap either whereas Daisy was 99p for 1.5 litres which you dilute 10:1 to make a staggering 15 litres!!!, AG shampoo was £4.99 for 500ml!!!!!!.

Can't use daisy on carpet though.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Great stuff, use it soaking dead things on the outside and plastics on the inside. Cheap as chips and goes a long way at 10:1.


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

I have mine in a 5l garden pressure sprayer. Very handy stuff .


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> Was dubious but bought some and used it on a black stain in the Minis door card (door card is red), and it did a great job where Autoglym shampoo didn't touch it. So very recommended, will only use the AG shampoo on carpets now (used half a bottle on a mini interior and carpets!!!!!)and its not cheap either whereas Daisy was 99p for 1.5 litres which you dilute 10:1 to make a staggering 15 litres!!!, AG shampoo was £4.99 for 500ml!!!!!!.
> 
> *Can't use daisy on carpet though.*


why not?


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

How does daisy compare to something like G101?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> why not?


Pretty sure it says not too on the bottle!?!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

All I use, I empty Tesco of the stuff when they have it in.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

lpoolck said:


> How does daisy compare to something like G101?


Cheaper and IMHO works the same, it is just an APC at th eend of the day.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Cheaper and IMHO works the same, it is just an APC at th eend of the day.


Hi, do you use it ok on carpet?.
thx


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

I use Daisy for everything on the interior, its always done a good job. To me, it didnt seem to be as strong as Megs APC at the same ratio's, but at 70p a bottle, in terms of value its way ahead of Megs APC


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I gave it ago on my sons carpet last night, was washing milk stains off the wall where he is graduating onto a 'big boy' bed and spotted an orange stain. As the daisy was to hand i have it a blast and it seemed fine. Anyone else use on carpets?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> I gave it ago on my sons carpet last night, was washing milk stains off the wall where he is graduating onto a 'big boy' bed and spotted an orange stain. As the daisy was to hand i have it a blast and it seemed fine. Anyone else use on carpets?


Used on carpets for years. As said not as powerfull as other cleaners but that bit I prefer. Would rather go over it twice than have a problem with a stronger cleaner.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't know if Flash all purpose cleaner is any good but if you have a Costcutter near you there only £1 at the moment for 1 ltr I think.

http://www.costcutter.com/offerscurrent.php


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

I used daisy at weekend on all 3 of our cars(Suzuki Swift.Audi A4,Ford Anglia) all i can say is its a big thumbs up for the stuff!


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> Was dubious but bought some and used it on a black stain in the Minis door card (door card is red), and it did a great job where Autoglym shampoo didn't touch it. So very recommended, will only use the AG shampoo on carpets now (used half a bottle on a mini interior and carpets!!!!!)and its not cheap either whereas Daisy was 99p for 1.5 litres which you dilute 10:1 to make a staggering 15 litres!!!, AG shampoo was £4.99 for 500ml!!!!!!.
> 
> Can't use daisy on carpet though.


i used it on the carpets and cloth seats in my friends avensis and cleaned up great, great job on the carpets as they where mingin, no problems either


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

adam87 said:


> Don't know if Flash all purpose cleaner is any good but if you have a Costcutter near you there only £1 at the moment for 1 ltr I think.
> 
> http://www.costcutter.com/offerscurrent.php


I use Flash APC mostly as my general cleaner in the house. I often pick it up 3 for £3. The APC is fairly similar to Daisy I find.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I used to use Daisy till i bought G101 and Surfex, they are much better products, work faster and use less product.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

What part of tesco's is Daisy in? I looked yesterday and couldn't find it


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cullers said:


> What part of tesco's is Daisy in? I looked yesterday and couldn't find it


By the washing powder and floor wipes etc


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

In my opinion using supermarket APC is pretty much along the lines of using a supermarket washing up liquid, especially when it's mis-used on carpet/upholstery.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Lol..ahhh...not the car section then (doh!) - thought it might have one of these ficticious things DW members stick up on here like the flaming microfibre kit! Been in three Tesco's never seen one yet!


----------

